# Does your dog sleep in bed with you ?



## Toomuchstuff (Jun 25, 2018)

We've had dogs for 43 years . Most of the time we'd have 2 or 3 at once  -  and they all slept in bed with us . The docs say it's bad to let them  in bed  because of their dander. Well - I guess I'm living  on the edge ... our bed  is their bed ( Whether  we  like it or not ! LOL) My last dog used to burrow her way  under the covers  to sleep. She's be so hot she would pant , but she loved it . 

 Our worst bed hogs was when I had 3 dogs ... 
a rottie , a cock-a-poo and  spaniel . God  I had such back aches because I couldn't move !!!  LOL  They always slept sideways ,too ... 

Now I'm down to one dog,Hunter . Thank goodness he sleeps curled up in a ball - we have room !!!!  SO -- do you share your bed with your dogs or cats  ????


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2018)

yes, my little doggie.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2018)

We have a 12 pound dog who sleeps on our bed with us.  :love_heart:  Our last big dog - a 93 pounder - was not invited up and she seemed fine with that.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2018)

I share mine with two cats. The long haired black and brown one has very fine thick hair, when I take sheets out of the drier they are covered with tiny black balls, like burrs. Grrrrrr. Lol the grey and white one sleeps at the bottom of the bed, flat on his back with all four legs straight up, he looks dead. Rigorkitty.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I share mine with two cats. The long haired black and brown one has very fine thick hair, when I take sheets out of the drier they are covered with tiny black balls, like burrs. Grrrrrr. Lol the grey and white one sleeps at the bottom of the bed, flat on his back with all four legs straight up, he looks dead. Rigorkitty.



My pup doesn't shed - a heavenly trait.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2018)

Yes two small breed dogs that don’t shed either. 
They each have a bed on a bed but they are my babies


----------



## jujube (Jun 25, 2018)

I've never had a dog of my own sleep with  me, but my sister's dogs would always sleep with me when I'd visit her.  Two chubby little pugs and me on the couch.  I'd be sleeping in a fetal position and one would be snoring at my belly and the other one would be snuggled up behind my knees.  

Oh, and the wrath of Khan if I had to get up during the night to go to the bathroom.  What an imposition that was on their slumbers!  The nerve of me.


----------



## grannyjo (Jun 25, 2018)

My 20kg dog chooses where she will sleep.  It may be on the spare bed,  or it may be with me.  A lot depends on the weather. 

It's winter in Australia at the moment,  so I quite often find her laying stretched out beside me,  back to back.

During Summer,  she will quite often sleep under the bed in my bedroom when I have the air con on in there - she doesn't like the breeze from that or from a fan


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2018)

My dogs and cats have always slept in bed with us when they wanted to.  My 38 pounder is in bed with us most of the night, although he gets up and moves to the floor for awhile sometimes.  My cat stops in for a couple of hours when he's in the mood, usually in winter, he doesn't seem to like the room air conditioner in summer.  He's always right in front of my face, neck or chest, if I turn the other way he hops over my head and settles in again.  They both stay on my side of the bed, good thing it's king size.  I'm the type to contort my own body not to disturb them.


----------



## Lara (Jun 25, 2018)

It's interesting to see this thread because last night was the first night I put my foot down and wouldn't let Bella nor Blu sleep on my bed with me. Bella (pom-a-poo) doesn't shed at all but Blu (beagle) has started shedding his winter coat which isn't much but still. The crowning blow though was when Blu sneezed all over one of the pillows.

So I pushed a stuffed chair up against the end of my bed for Blu (covered with a sheet) and an ottoman against both the chair and bed that Bella likes (and a little fluffy pillow) so we now have a cozy unit, all connected, but our own space. 

We all slept happily so I think this will work.


----------



## grannyjo (Jun 25, 2018)

I had cat,  a long time ago,  who liked to sleep under the blankets.

He grew very old,  and I must admit,  a bit smelly.

So I decided not to allow him under the blankets any more - just tucked them in tightly around me so he couldn't.

I'd wake up with the cat draped quite securely around my head.

He was getting as close as he could.

Dear old man eventually grew so old that the only thing I could do for him was to have him put down.

I cried for weeks after.


----------



## Lara (Jun 25, 2018)

awww, grannyjo, I'm sorry :rose:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2018)

grannyjo said:


> I had cat,  a long time ago,  who liked to sleep under the blankets.
> 
> He grew very old,  and I must admit,  a bit smelly.
> 
> ...


Oh, I am so sorry.


----------



## grannyjo (Jun 25, 2018)

I think we do know when the right time has come to alleviate the pain or discomfort of our pets lives.

At my age,  I have had to endure that last goodbye several times.

Each time,  I say I will never have another pet,  but somehow,  I do manage to.

My current dog is now 12 years old,  and she is slowing down quite a bit.  With her breed,  I think I can probably expect, at a maximum, another 2 years.

I do think that my own age precludes me from raising and growing another dog from puppy-hood,  so I am looking at adopting a retired greyhound,  maybe one about 5 or 6 years old.

The only problem with that,  is that I do believe you should be able to lift and carry your dog in an emergency,  and I know I couldn't lift and carry a 30 kg dog now.


----------



## Lara (Jun 26, 2018)

grannyjo said:


> I do think that my own age precludes me from raising and growing another dog from puppy-hood,  so I am looking at adopting a retired greyhound,  maybe one about 5 or 6 years old.
> 
> The only problem with that,  is that I do believe you should be able to lift and carry your dog in an emergency,  and I know I couldn't lift and carry a 30 kg dog now.


30kg is 66 lbs. in my world and that's way too much for me too. I know my limit is 22 lbs because I had to carry my beagle uphill, up the deck stairs, through the house, down the garage steps, and into the car when he got bitten by a Copperhead snake. It was tough for me. He was drooling from pain, shaking, and couldn't walk so I couldn't just sling him over my shoulder either.

I had a Golden Retriever once but never had an emergency where I had to pick him up. You just never know. He died of old age. His arthritis was bad at the end of his life and I remember having to hoist him into the car but not totally pick him up. I was younger then too (53ish-68now)


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jun 26, 2018)

When I got my first dog, a puppy, I let him sleep in bed with me. I mentioned this to my girls friends and they kindly advised that if I ever hoped to have a gentleman stay over night the dog would not let him in the bed.

I immediately purchased a dog bed

Regrettably it did not improved my dating situation.:sosad:


----------



## Ferocious (Jun 26, 2018)

I haven't had a dog or cat for quite some time now, I got all of mine from rescue places, but I wouldn't risk going near one of those places now, because once a dog or cat locks eyes with me with that sad, forlorn look....that would be it, I'd have to take them home.....and they know it......


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jun 26, 2018)

When I had an emergency with my 75 pound Rottie , I got the vet and I couldn't  lift her to get her inside. They just brought a gurney out ,when the tiniest  vet tech came out and lifted her up and carried her inside !!  I was amazed .... !


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2018)

prosperosdaughter said:


> when i got my first dog, a puppy, i let him sleep in bed with me. I mentioned this to my girls friends and they kindly advised that if i ever hoped to have a gentleman stay over night the dog would not let him in the bed.
> 
> I immediately purchased a dog bed
> 
> regrettably it did not improved my dating situation.:sosad:



lol!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2018)

grannyjo said:


> I think we do know when the right time has come to alleviate the pain or discomfort of our pets lives.
> 
> At my age,  I have had to endure that last goodbye several times.
> 
> ...



We've had to assist several animals across the Rainbow Bridge.  It's the most difficult, but final favor that we can offer a loyal, loving friend.  

I'm not good with training pups so I always look for a dog that's at least a year old.  Most of the housebreaking challenges and puppy chewing are behind them by that time.


----------



## jujube (Jun 26, 2018)

Our House Bunny would let himself out of his cage on occasion and come upstairs looking for company in the middle of the night.  His passion was stretching himself across someone's throat or face.  More than once I've awakened from a dream about being strangled by a hairy Kraaken and found myself with a mouthful of bunny fur.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 26, 2018)

Doggie   "Dino"   tries,  but,  if I  move,  he jumps down.


----------



## Thistledew (Jul 14, 2018)

Yes they sleep in the bed with us on our chairs. Here are the Three Dog Nap, Dogs.


----------

